# La colonna sonora del sito...



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Dai, postate i vostri pezzi per il concorso... :carneval:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_llDsBAmAGY


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GanzUy_mXYk&feature=related


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ND3oghPL5M


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0j480r4Mw8


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AyHb3qoSxAs


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ND3oghPL5M


Troppo romantica...segnalata:carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PW3PFsfgsC8


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Troppo romantica...segnalata:carneval:


ma era per il titolo

il romanticismo sta a me come l'aragosta sulla bistecca di cui parlavi tempo fa:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

questa è più adatta!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2I5NrJr6tic

l'adoro!!


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzDjV3Ww6YE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4rKdwXV2-Q


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4rKdwXV2-Q


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


>


Non è adatta al tradimento?
Ce n'è una bellissima della Vanoni Il buonsenso, ma non l'ho trovata su you tube

Il Buonsenso


l'amore è uno stato mentale 
direi quasi confusionale 
non è una lotta tra il bene e il male 
è una faccenda molto più banale 

l'amore è uno stato mentale 
è un'illusione paradossale 
è come una realtà virtuale 
non c'è motivo logico per starci male 

lo devi vivere con ironia 
come si dice "con filosofia" 
non certo come qualcosa 
che ti strappa il cuore e te lo butta via 

perchè l'amore è uno stato mentale 
ti tiene sveglio ma non è vitale 
è come un saggio che fa la morale 
predico bene ma razzolo male 

perchè non sono certo cosi seria 
anch'io conosco la materia 
e *mi rimangio tutto quello che penso *
*quello che ho detto dall'alto del buonsenso *

*e so soltanto che *
*io ti voglio *
*io ti voglio *
*non mi importa dell'orgoglio *
*voglio solo stare meglio *
*e non mi va di sopportare *
*un'esistenza senza mai volare *

*io ti voglio *
*io ti voglio *
*questa volta non mi sbaglio *
*un abbraccio può bastare *
*te ne prego non andare via *
*inventa una bugia *
*ma tanto so che la notte mi pensi *
*e che mi sogni *

ah l'amore è uno stato mentale 
ti fa l'effetto di un medicinale 
bisogna leggere il manuale 
usare con cautela che se no è fatale 

io per esempio quando mi assale 
sono malata maniacale 
sono malata di scompenso 
e non funzionanano le cellule del buonsenso 
e so soltanto che 
adesso so di certo che 
io ti voglio 
io ti voglio 
non mi importa dell'orgoglio 
voglio solo stare meglio 
e che l'amore che mi hai dato 
non mi basta per riprender fiato 

io ti voglio 
io ti voglio 
e se fosse anche uno sbaglio 
val la pena di tentare di lottare 
di volare via di usar la fantasia 
io posso correre il rischio di amare 
e di morire 
l'amore è uno stato mentale


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Bel testo. Mi piace molto e lo trovo  reale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQIATuhdfrg&feature=related


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Bel testo. Mi piace molto e lo trovo reale.


A me invece fa pensare ad una persona che si da il contentino... l'amore è passione, non va preso col bilancino. E ci sta tutto lo star male quando finisce... perchè quando capitano quei momenti da schifo, (e tranne rare volte capitano sempre...) anche quello star male lo rende prezioso e degno di essere vissuto.


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Molti non potevi trovarne una versione senza le parole che scorrono??
illeggibile:mrgreen::mrgreen:
La canzone mi piace come tutte le vecchie di Baglioni


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me invece fa pensare ad una persona che si da il contentino... l'amore è passione, non va preso col bilancino. E ci sta tutto lo star male quando finisce... perchè quando capitano quei momenti da schifo, (e tyranne rare volte capitano sempre...) anche quello star male lo rende prezioso e degno di essere vissuto.


ma rimane uno stato mentale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Molti non potevi trovarne una versione senza le parole che scorrono??
> illeggibile:mrgreen::mrgreen:
> La canzone mi piace come tutte le vecchie di Baglioni


 Abi ho preso la prima che ho trovato, sorry


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ma rimane uno stato mentale.


 Tutto è uno stato mentale... anche l'intero universo, probabilmente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> A me invece fa pensare ad una persona che si da il contentino... l'amore è passione, non va preso col bilancino. E ci sta tutto lo star male quando finisce... perchè quando capitano quei momenti da schifo, (e tranne rare volte capitano sempre...) anche quello star male lo rende prezioso e degno di essere vissuto.


 Ma è ironica!!!
Dice che ci vuole il buonsenso perché è coinvolta e non ne ha neanche un briciolo


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutto è uno stato mentale... anche l'intero universo, probabilmente.


si è vero.
Io non sopporto lo strappamento di vesti e le iperbole che si leggono in alcuni testi musicali sull'amore.
Lo stare male c'è senza dubbio ma ,come tutto, si supera.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è ironica!!!
> Dice che ci vuole il buonsenso perché è coinvolta e non ne ha neanche un briciolo


 Allora son demente io... :carneval:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> si è vero.
> Io non sopporto lo strappamento di vesti e le iperbole che si leggono in alcuni testi musicali sull'amore.
> *Lo stare male c'è senza dubbio ma ,come tutto, si supera*.


 Concordo! Quando non si supera, il problema è a monte... l'amore c'entra niente.


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwFUCInGjGY


questa mi sembra adatta...


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

*Lo sapete che mi piace*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t14mO17Be4M



ma ve l'ho mitigato con Tiziano :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjN0T0p8QCE&feature=related





magari qualcuno se lo chiede
scherzi a parte...una cantante sottovalutata


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*e voilà*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DUmq1cpcglQ&feature=related


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*la maschera del tradimento*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oWeIIxYNoag&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2010)

Quel secchio ti dona proprio


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quel secchio ti dona proprio




eh..la classe..


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*Quasi scontato.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXSdpM4bVQY&NR=1&feature=fvwp







Girato nella splendida" Rotonda" Palladiana






oppure la successiva



:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-2TX4Q82fk&NR=1




*
DONNA ELVIRA *

Ah, chi mi dice mai 
Quel barbaro dov'è, 
Che per mio scorno amai, 
Che mi mancò di fe? 
Ah, se ritrovo l'empio 
E a me non torna ancor, 
Vo' farne orrendo scempio, 
Gli vo' cavare il cor. 

DON GIOVANNI 
piano a Leporello 
Udisti? Qualche bella dal vago 
abbandonata. Poverina! Cerchiam di 
consolare il suo tormento. 

LEPORELLO 
(Così ne consolò mille e ottocento). 

DON GIOVANNI 
Signorina...


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qpxHzZ11qLo


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gE3-q-aoFZI&feature=related

Posto il testo perchè in Italia questa canzone non è famosissima mentre in America è uno dei cavalli di battaglia di Dolly parton coverizzata in lungo e largo da band anche di metal....
Qui la versione dei White Stripes:

Jolene jolene jolene jolene 
I'm begging of you, please don't take my man 
jolene jolene jolene jolene 
please don't take him even though you can 

your beauty is beyond compare 
with flaming locks of auburn hair 
with ivory skin 
and eyes of emerald green 

your smile is like a breath of spring 
and your voice is soft like a summer rain 
and I cannot compete with you jolene

and he talks about you in his sleep 
and there is nothing I can do to keep 
from crying when he calls your name, jolene 

jolene jolene jolene jolene 
I'm begging of you please don't take my man 
jolene jolene jolene jolene 
please don't take him even though you can 

well I could easily understand 
how you could easily take my man 
but you don't know what he means to me jolene 

well you could have your choice of men 
but I could never love again 
he's the only one for me jolene 

and I had to have this talk with you 
my happiness depends on you 
and whatever you decide to do jolene 

jolene jolene jolene jolene 
I'm begging of you please don't take my man 
jolene jolene jolene jolene 
please don't take him even though you can 

Traduco a favore di chi non conosce l'inglese:
Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
ti imploro, non prendere il mio uomo 
Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
per favore, non prenderlo solo perchè puoi. 

La tua bellezza non ha pari 
Con i tuoi fiammanti riccioli rossi 
La pelle d'avorio e gli occhi verde smeraldo 
Il tuo sorriso è come una ventata di primavera 
La tua voce è dolce come pioggia estiva 
Ed io non posso competere con te, Jolene. 

Lui parla di te durante il sonno 
E non c'è niente che io possa fare 
Per trattenere le lacrime quando dice il tuo nome, Jolene. 

E io posso facilmente capire 
Quanto facilmente tu potresti prendere il mio uomo 
Ma non sai quanto conta per me, Jolene. 

Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
ti imploro, non prendere il mio uomo 
Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
per favore, non prenderlo solo perchè puoi. 

Tu puoi scegliere tra tanti uomini 
Ma io non potrei amare ancora 
Lui è l'unico per me, Jolene. 

Dovevo farti questo discorso 
La mia felicità dipende da te 
e da ciò che deciderai di fare, Jolene. 

Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
ti imploro, non prendere il mio uomo 
Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, 
per favore, non prenderlo anche se potresti. 
Jolene, Jolene...


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

> Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene,
> ti imploro, non prendere il mio uomo
> Jolene, Jolene, Jolene, Jolene,
> per favore, non prenderlo solo perchè puoi.


Tinke, ma questa è da censura!:incazzato:

ma ti pare che una tradita va da lei e le dice " _ti  imploro _...."


_ma portatelo via uno che non vuole stare con me! _

questo dovrebbe dire il ritornello


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Tinke, ma questa è da censura!:incazzato:
> 
> ma ti pare che una tradita va da lei e le dice " _ti imploro _...."
> 
> ...


Invece trovo drammaticamente bella l'ultima strofa... guarda che i primi momenti in cui le corna iniziano a pesarti in testa faresti di tutto per aver la foraz di perdonare, resettare e riprenderti quanto credevi tuo...
Qui una donna non troppo giovane tenat di far capire quanto ama ed  ha investito su suo marito....rileggitela...è straziante nella sua semplicità...


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

mo  vado a rileggere.
e poi torno


Tinke, sono d'acciao 

è orribile ma non riuscirei mai a pensare una cosa cosi .


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mo *vado a* rileggere.
> e poi torno


Se vai vestita così....sei una vera tentazione!


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Se vai vestita così....sei una vera tentazione!



detesto , detto tra noi, il maculato


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> detesto , detto tra noi, il maculato


Più che maculato sembra un tigrato! Se poi ti ci è caduto sopra il caffè, potevi fare più attenzione!


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*tinke*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Più che maculato sembra un tigrato! Se poi ti ci è caduto sopra il caffè, potevi fare più attenzione!




scherzi a parte, tu riusciresti a dire quelle parole ad una donna della quale il tuo boy è invaghito?


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Serpi, lo chiedo a tutte


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> mo vado a rileggere.
> e poi torno
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sì, per carità...sarebbe sano non pensarla così... mi piace nel testo il fatto che lei fotografi esattamente come si sente svilita una donna quando viene a conoscenza di una cosa dle genere... si sente talmente inetta da ammirare nell'amante ogni cosa: bellezza, espressione, freschezza, capacità di far invaghire ogni uomo, possibilità di trovare con chiunque la felicità... insomma, non la tratta a pesci in faccia: le dice, ti prego ripensaci, io ho solo lui e magari se me lo rendi me lo prendo anche ora che so che è difettato! Fa orrore, anche io a mente fredda non lo rivorrei, ma per poche ore, per qualche giorno la maggior parte delle donen che vengono a conoscenza di un tradimento attraversano la fase del "se la lasci ti perdono", "se parlo con l'altra magari risolvo la faccenda".... la canzone descrive quella frase...
NOn è che sia la mia canzone preferita ma nel mio database musicale (che è mooooooolto fornito per trascorsi che non sto qui a dire!) la vedo molto adatta a molte delle situazioni che al principio si affacciano in confessionale... poi uno0 parla, si confronta, si lava la faccia ocn l'acqua dresca, riflette e magari dice: "Ah sìììììììììììì....e no eh?"


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scherzi a parte, tu riusciresti a dire quelle parole ad una donna della quale il tuo boy è invaghito?


Per alcuni giorni (credo per l'esattezza una decina) io avrei parlato con la nuova fiamma del mio amante ("la cinquantenne", ricordate?....o con il di lei marito)per capire, per raccontarmi, per dirle la mia disperazione.... dopo ho cominciato a riflettere sul chi avevo accanto e sul fatto che era da folli volere un surrogato di uomo accanto...uomo che per giunta tradiva da anni la moglie...e che poi dopo mesi ha confessato di aver tradito anche me....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

E' un sentimento espresso più volte da Mina


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZjdP1ITJf8&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fQVoTqPfOEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvmRFeqdElw


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Per quanto riguarda invece la questione posta: neanche morta!
1) Lui (come simmetricamente una lei) non è un oggetto e non posso pensare che possa dipendere da una contrattazione tra interessati  decidere chi si aggiudica il "pezzo all'asta"
2) mi fa ribrezzo il contatto con una presunta rivale


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*tinke*



tinkerbell ha detto:


> Per alcuni giorni (credo per l'esattezza una decina) io avrei parlato con la nuova fiamma del mio amante ("la cinquantenne", ricordate?....o con il di lei marito)per capire, per raccontarmi, per dirle la mia disperazione.... dopo ho cominciato a riflettere sul chi avevo accanto e sul fatto che era da folli volere un surrogato di uomo accanto...uomo che per giunta tradiva da anni la moglie...e che poi dopo mesi ha confessato di aver tradito anche me....




beh...in effetti ...un tempo l'ho fatta una cosa del genere.


ho telefonato alla ex. ma era ex pero'.


poi me lo sono sposato.:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Serpi, lo chiedo a tutte


no


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda invece la questione posta: neanche morta!
> 1) Lui (come simmetricamente una lei) non è un oggetto e non posso pensare che possa dipendere da una contrattazione tra interessati  decidere chi si aggiudica il "pezzo all'asta"
> 2) mi fa ribrezzo il contatto con una presunta rivale



nemmeno io riuscirei piu'.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda invece la questione posta: neanche morta!
> 1) Lui (come simmetricamente una lei) non è un oggetto e non posso pensare che possa dipendere da una contrattazione tra interessati  decidere chi si aggiudica il "pezzo all'asta"
> 2) mi fa ribrezzo il contatto con una presunta rivale


ribrezzo eh ?


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per quanto riguarda invece la questione posta: neanche morta!
> 1) Lui (come simmetricamente una lei) non è un oggetto e non posso pensare che possano dipendere da una contrattazione tra interessati a decidere chi si aggiudica il "pezzo all'asta"
> 2) *mi fa ribrezzo* il contatto con una presunta rivale


Mi spiace...una come me sarebbe stata contattabile, magari...potevo esser io... io non ho mai creduto che la moglie del mio ex fosse come lui la faceva passare... magari alcune amanti hanno l'unica pecca di esser disoneste per ciò che riguarda l'essersi innamorate di un uomo che è già impegnato e che non vuol fare scelte pur dicendo di essere intenzionato ad altro... magari alcune amanti non giocano tanto sporco e non stanno sempre in reggicalze e non si fan fare regali e passano ogni notte e ogni festività sole senza togliere alla famiglia ufficiale che attimi... magari moltre amanti sono delle disgraziate come me... anche prima del mio ex amante, io ho voluto a posteriori conoscere una delle persone con cui quello con cui stavo prima mi aveva cornificata: non ho mai pensato male delle altre, anche quando io non ero una di loro...ho sempre voluto sentire le due campane... 
Però ognuno fa come meglio si sente.... scusa ma l'espressione ribrezzo mi ha un pò colpita, mi sembra molto forte.... non è che tutte le amanti si sentano fiorellini profumati monde da colpe... il ribrezzo alcune di noi se lo senton addosso da sole...
Va bè...passiamo oltre...


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Invece trovo drammaticamente bella l'ultima strofa... *guarda che i primi momenti in cui le corna iniziano a pesarti in testa faresti di tutto per aver la forza di perdonare, resettare e riprenderti quanto credevi tuo*...
> Qui *una donna non troppo giovane tenta* *di far capire quanto ama ed ha investito su suo marito....rileggitela*...*è straziante nella sua semplicità*...


 

:matto::matto::matto::matto:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iluJFxQEjww



questa è simile...

Do you really think she can love you more than me, do you really, really think so 
Do you really think she can love you more than me, baby I know she won't 
Cause I loved you, unconditionally, I gave you even more than ,I had to give 
I was willing for you to die, cause you were more precious to me, than my own life 

Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Please, please don't leave me 

I won't believe, that you really, really, wanna leave me, just because of her 
Have you forgot about, all the things, we've been through, she was not the one, who was there for you 
See, I loved you unconditionally, I gave you even more than ,I had to give 
I was willing for you to die, cause you were more precious to me, than my own life 

Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Down on my knees, I'm begging you, Please, please don't leave me 

Don't leave me, I'm begging, I love you, I need you, I'm dying, I'm crying, I'm begging, 
Please love me 
I love you, I love you, I'm begging, please love me, I'm begging, I'm begging, Please don't leave me, no, no, no, no, no 

Down on my knees, I'm begging you...







Pensi davvero che lei possa amarti più di me? 
lo pensi davvero davvero davvero? 
pensi davvero che lei possa amarti più di me? 
baby io so che lei non lo farà 
perchè io ti ho amato incondizionatamente, 
ti ho dato anche più di quel che dovevo darti 
stavo per voler morire al posto tuo, perchè tu 
eri più prezioso di me, più della mia stessa vita 

giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
per favore, non lasciarmi 

non crederò che tu davvero davvero voglia lasciarmi 
solo a causa di lei. Hai dimenticato tutte le cose 
che abbiamo attraversato, lei non era la sola che 
era lì per te. Vedi, ti ho amato incondizionatamente, 
ti ho dato anche più di quel che dovevo darti 
stavo per voler morire al posto tuo, perchè tu 
eri più prezioso di me, più della mia stessa vita 

giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
giù in ginocchio, ti sto supplicando, 
per favore, non lasciarmi 

non lasciarmi, ti sto supplicando, ti amo, ho bisogno 
di te, sto morendo, sto piangendo, ti sto supplicando 
per favore, amami. Io ti amo, ti amo, ti sto 
supplicando, per favore amami, ti sto supplicando 
ti sto supplicando, per favore non lasciarmi, no no


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> scherzi a parte, tu riusciresti a dire quelle parole ad una donna della quale il tuo boy è invaghito?


 
Io l'ho fatto:blu::no::no:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi spiace...una come me sarebbe stata contattabile, magari...potevo esser io... io non ho mai creduto che la moglie del mio ex fosse come lui la faceva passare... magari alcune amanti hanno l'unica pecca di esser disoneste per ciò che riguarda l'essersi innamorate di un uomo che è già impegnato e che non vuol fare scelte pur dicendo di essere intenzionato ad altro... magari alcune amanti non giocano tanto sporco e non stanno sempre in reggicalze e non si fan fare regali e passano ogni notte e ogni festività sole senza togliere alla famiglia ufficiale che attimi... magari moltre amanti sono delle disgraziate come me... anche prima del mio ex amante, io ho voluto a posteriori conoscere una delle persone con cui quello con cui stavo prima mi aveva cornificata: non ho mai pensato male delle altre, anche quando io non ero una di loro...ho sempre voluto sentire le due campane...
> Però ognuno fa come meglio si sente.... scusa ma l'espressione ribrezzo mi ha un pò colpita, mi sembra molto forte.... non è che tutte le amanti si sentano fiorellini profumati monde da colpe... il ribrezzo alcune di noi se lo senton addosso da sole...
> Va bè...passiamo oltre...


Una che coscientemente si mette con un uomo impegnato a me fa ribrezzo.
L'ho fatto anch'io (all'inizio non me l'aveva detto ma alla seconda volta che ci siamo visti si e avrei potuto mollare li la storia e non 'ho fatto) e ho avuto ribrezzo di me stessa.
Ne fosse valsa la pena poi...


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :matto::matto::matto::matto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la prima volta che ho sentito in radio questa canzone pensavo di avere capito male le parole...mi fa vomitare
un po' alla stregua di 
io piccola donna che farei senza te:condom::condom: vomitevole


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

*Questa appare più incazzatamente appropriata!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UEWbTxmG9o&feature=fvst

Voglio che tu sappia che sono felice per te
non vi auguro che il meglio ad entrambi

una versione più vecchia di me
lei è perversa come me?
lei ti darebbe piacere in un teatro?

lei parla eloquentemente
e ti darà un bambino?
sono sicura sarebbe una madre perfetta

perché l’amore che(mi) hai dato, che abbiamo fatto
non è riuscito ad essere abbastanza per farti aprire, no
e ogni volta che chiami il suo nome
lei sa di quando mi dicevi che mi avresti tenuta (con te)
sino alla morte, sino alla morte?
eppure sei ancora vivo

e sono qui per ricordarti 
della confusione che hai lasciato
quando te ne sei andato
non è bello rifiutarmi
la croce che porto, che tu mi hai dato
tu, tu, tu devi sapere

tu sembri stare bene, le cose sembrano serene
non sto cosi bene, pensavo avresti capito

ti sei dimenticato di me, signor doppiezza
mi dispiace romperti le palle nel mezzo della cena
è stato come uno schiaffo in pieno viso la velocità con cui mi hai sostituito
pensi a me quando ti scopi lei?

perché l’amore che (mi) hai dato, che abbiamo fatto
non è riuscito ad essere abbastanza per te, ad aprirti, no
e ogni volta che chiami il suo nome
lei sa di quando mi dicevi che mi avresti tenuta (con te)
sino alla morte, sino alla morte?
eppure sei ancora vivo

perché lo scherzo che ti sei portato a letto ero io e non svanirò
appena chiudi gli occhi e lo sai
e ogni volta che pianto le unghie nella schiena di qualcun altro
spero che tu lo senta...ebbene, lo senti?

e sono qui per ricordarti della confusione che hai lasciato
quando te ne sei andato
non è bello rifiutarmi
la croce che porto, che tu mi hai dato
tu, tu, tu devi sapere

e sono qui per ricordarti della confusione che hai lasciato
quando te ne sei andato
non è bello rifiutarmi
la croce che porto, che tu mi hai dato
tu, tu, tu devi sapere


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> ribrezzo eh ?





tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi spiace...una come me sarebbe stata contattabile, magari...potevo esser io... io non ho mai creduto che la moglie del mio ex fosse come lui la faceva passare... magari alcune amanti hanno l'unica pecca di esser disoneste per ciò che riguarda l'essersi innamorate di un uomo che è già impegnato e che non vuol fare scelte pur dicendo di essere intenzionato ad altro... magari alcune amanti non giocano tanto sporco e non stanno sempre in reggicalze e non si fan fare regali e passano ogni notte e ogni festività sole senza togliere alla famiglia ufficiale che attimi... magari moltre amanti sono delle disgraziate come me... anche prima del mio ex amante, io ho voluto a posteriori conoscere una delle persone con cui quello con cui stavo prima mi aveva cornificata: non ho mai pensato male delle altre, anche quando io non ero una di loro...ho sempre voluto sentire le due campane...
> Però ognuno fa come meglio si sente.... scusa ma l'espressione ribrezzo mi ha un pò colpita, mi sembra molto forte.... non è che tutte le amanti si sentano fiorellini profumati monde da colpe... il ribrezzo alcune di noi se lo senton addosso da sole...
> Va bè...passiamo oltre...


Ma non ribrezzo perché lei pregiudizialmente la considero una schifezza!!
No!
Ribrezzo per la promiscuità che lei rappresenta.
Vale anche da amante nei confronti della partner ufficiale.


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ribrezzo perché lei pregiudizialmente la considero una schifezza!!
> No!
> Ribrezzo per la promiscuità che lei rappresenta.
> Vale anche da amante nei confronti della partner ufficiale.


Si, ma mi sa che io non sono nei canoni in quest ecose: ho parlato con l'amante del I....volevo parlare da amante con la nuova del II...parlerei con l'amante del III pur sperando che costei non esisterà mai! Boh...son strana io magari...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la prima volta che ho sentito in radio questa canzone pensavo di avere capito male le parole...mi fa vomitare
> un po' alla stregua di
> io piccola donna che farei senza te:condom::condom: vomitevole


 Non toccarmi "Piccolo uomo"!!! :incazzato:


----------



## tinkerbell (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Una che coscientemente si mette con un uomo impegnato a me fa ribrezzo.
> L'ho fatto anch'io (all'inizio non me l'aveva detto ma alla seconda volta che ci siamo visti si e avrei potuto mollare li la storia e non 'ho fatto) e ho avuto ribrezzo di me stessa.
> Ne fosse valsa la pena poi...


 INfatti io stessa ho detto che già una si sputa in faccia da sè...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Si, ma mi sa che io non sono nei canoni in quest ecose: ho parlato con l'amante del I....volevo parlare da amante con la nuova del II...parlerei con l'amante del III pur sperando che costei non esisterà mai! Boh...son strana io magari...


 Tu vuoi guardare in faccia l'altra, vuoi capirti "tra donne".
A me non interessa. Immagino che l'altra abbia delle ragioni, ma non ho alcun interesse di conoscerle e capirle, né, tanto meno, che lei mi conosca a capisca.
A parte che quella mi conosceva molto bene e aveva voluto conoscermi lei... vomitevole.


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Mi spiace...una come me sarebbe stata contattabile, magari...potevo esser io... io non ho mai creduto che la moglie del mio ex fosse come lui la faceva passare... magari alcune amanti hanno l'unica pecca di esser disoneste per ciò che riguarda l'essersi innamorate di un uomo che è già impegnato e che non vuol fare scelte pur dicendo di essere intenzionato ad altro... magari alcune amanti non giocano tanto sporco e non stanno sempre in reggicalze e non si fan fare regali e passano ogni notte e ogni festività sole senza togliere alla famiglia ufficiale che attimi... magari moltre amanti sono delle disgraziate come me... anche prima del mio ex amante, io ho voluto a posteriori conoscere una delle persone con cui quello con cui stavo prima mi aveva cornificata: non ho mai pensato male delle altre, anche quando io non ero una di loro...ho sempre voluto sentire le due campane...
> Però ognuno fa come meglio si sente.... scusa ma l'espressione ribrezzo mi ha un pò colpita, mi sembra molto forte.... non è che tutte le amanti si sentano fiorellini profumati monde da colpe... il ribrezzo alcune di noi se lo senton addosso da sole...
> Va bè...passiamo oltre...


 
La penso come te.
Gli altri amici lo sanno ma tu no (almeno non credo)
Io volli incontrarla solo per dirle:
Esisto. Guardami "la moglie" sono io. Sono  la moglie,esisto e soffro come un cane...se pensi che lui sia l'uomo che vuoi, prenditelo, ma chiarite tutto alla luce del sole , scegliete cosa volete  fare, prchè io nel triangolo ci sto come in un inferno.
Lei mi augurò di non soffrire mai più come quel giorno e...in seguito ha fatto molto peggio:unhappy:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non toccarmi "Piccolo uomo"!!! :incazzato:


:voodoo:miiiii


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma non ribrezzo perché lei pregiudizialmente la considero una schifezza!!
> No!
> Ribrezzo per la promiscuità che lei rappresenta.
> Vale anche da amante nei confronti della partner ufficiale.



comprensibilissimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :voodoo:miiiii


:calcio:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :calcio:


:calcio:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> :calcio:


:culo:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> la prima volta che ho sentito in radio questa canzone pensavo di avere capito male le parole...mi fa vomitare
> un po' alla stregua di
> io piccola donna che farei senza te:condom::condom: vomitevole


Tu sei giovane...riflette lo stato quasi da geisha che tanto piace agli uomini. :rotfl::rotfl:
Alla faccia della parità e del 68 :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu sei giovane...riflette lo stato quasi da geisha che tanto piace agli uomini. :rotfl::rotfl:
> Alla faccia della parità e del 68 :mexican::mexican:


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
ti perdono giusto per quel "tu sei giovane":mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Tu sei giovane...riflette lo stato quasi da geisha che tanto piace agli uomini. :rotfl::rotfl:
> Alla faccia della parità e del 68 :mexican::mexican:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HUjx8qxrqE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P216eEqRCQg&feature=related 
...è l'ultima occasione per vivere
vedrai che non la perderò...
io devo io voglio vivere


Lascia stare che mi commuove ancora... era il '72


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

_insieme a te ci riusciro_


e come no!:mrgreen:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> _insieme a te ci riusciro_
> 
> 
> e come no!:mrgreen:


 Purtroppo ho provato a vivere con un altro ...bella scelta! :unhappy:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...*è l'ultima occasione per vivere*
> *vedrai che non la perderò...*
> *io devo io voglio vivere*
> 
> ...


Me la dedichi? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:
> ti perdono giusto per quel "tu sei giovane":mrgreen:


 
...e bella :lipstick:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Purtroppo ho provato a vivere con un altro ...bella scelta! :unhappy:




ohio....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> Me la dedichi? :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 :up:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

comunque è una bella canzone..e mi spiace che Persa si sia intristita


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtIAB0A1FTo


testo e musica mi danno i brividi.
Ascoltatela bene


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> comunque è una bella canzone..e mi spiace che Persa si sia intristita


anche a me


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> anche a me


Ma è la tristezza di una ventenne ...è passato un po' di tempo...


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

> testo e musica mi danno i brividi.
> Ascoltatela bene


[/QUOTE]
 direi proprio di si.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtIAB0A1FTo
> 
> 
> testo e musica mi danno i brividi.
> Ascoltatela bene


 Bellissima. Non la conoscevo.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma è la tristezza di una ventenne ...è passato un po' di tempo...


solo anagrafico.

io vorrei vederti innammorata Persa


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissima. Non la conoscevo.


ehhhhhhhh, sapessi i pianti che ci ho fatto su


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Bellissima. Non la conoscevo.


verissimo...


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*ve la siete cercata.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMyk3YqqPXk:o


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> ehhhhhhhh, sapessi i pianti che ci ho fatto su


Io su quella di Ayo e su questa: :unhappy:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xluUsMOyoqU


andava in onda ogni 3 x 2 :nuke: :nuke: :nuke:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X86S5oZzzh4


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oMyk3YqqPXk:o


 
ti rispondo con questa che mi è stata dedicata dal mio amico 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHbAG1hZ8UI

una delle 300 :mexican::mexican:


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpJTgDaaGMU&feature=related


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

*Amarax*

Zero mi ha messo ko.


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Zero mi ha messo ko.


vabbè dai, passiamo ad una marcetta o ci si suicida in blocco


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Beccatevi questa!!!
Non c'entra con il tradimento, ma con la libertà...
Ama... per te!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAyU6xTFuhg&feature=fvw


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè dai, passiamo ad una marcetta o ci si suicida in blocco



appunto. brava.


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Zero mi ha messo ko.


 

...entrambe  pura poesia.


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

> Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Beccatevi questa!!!
> ...


----------



## Abigail (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto. brava.


ciapel sotto che l'è un biscot:mrgreen::mrgreen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VYKr341LPWU


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> vabbè dai, passiamo ad una marcetta o ci si suicida in blocco


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5QeK2b-78s&feature=fvst


Il tema non è dei migliori:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: ma...il ritmo lo adoro :up:
ci ballo sopra pure mentre lavo i piatti


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> ...entrambe  pura poesia.


Mortacci sua...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Questa è serenità di pensieri lontani e vicini...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZLUSwf6p4I


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

brave , siamo andate in ot. ma meglio cosi.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> brave , siamo andate in ot. ma meglio cosi.


 Ma MM non si offende... :up:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Beccatevi questa!!!
> Non c'entra con il tradimento, ma con la libertà...
> Ama... per te!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAyU6xTFuhg&feature=fvw


E torno sui miei passi adesso sì 
è inevitabile 
Percorrerò a ritroso un viaggio che mi costa lacrime. 
Mi aspetta un mare di tranquillità 
tempeste che ho già superato anch'io. 
In tutte le promesse disattese 
perdevo me e ritrovavo Dio 
è li la verità ora lo so 
io così scettico 
adesso so che la felicità non è un ostacolo 
sprecando quasi tutta l'energia 
convinto che il mio mondo fosse là 
per sempre disponibile e per sempre 
senza dolore e senza falsità! 

Un concerto dentro me 
la mia strada so qual'è 
Siamo foreste, montagne inviolabili ma poi 
a sorprenderci è il sole 
che dissolve le ombre intorno a noi! 
E impariamo a sperare un po' di più, 
a camminare, a sognare insieme . 
A braccia aperte col sorriso e un po' più di umanità! 
Le voci degli amici a volte si restano anonime 
perché non si riesce a entrare mai in certe anime 
Avrei voluto credervi di più 
ed ascoltare ancora una bugia 
ma questo tempo non ci lascia scampo 
noi prigionieri della nostalgia 

Un concerto dentro me 
il mio posto è accanto a te. 
Che vite le nostre 
mille storie e nascoste verità. 
Una sera di queste mi riprendo il coraggio e torno là. 
Che mi manchi davvero vita mia 
le mie radici la mia coscienza 
a braccia aperte rincontrati è un piacere... libertà! 

A braccia aperte col sorriso e un po' più di umanità!


Mi ha sconvolta ...bellissima.
Ne devo fare la mia colonna sonora.
Ho il download in corso:up:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> E torno sui miei passi adesso sì
> è inevitabile
> Percorrerò a ritroso un viaggio che mi costa lacrime.
> Mi aspetta un mare di tranquillità
> ...


 Quel pirla della buonanima non apprezzava Renato Zero, a parte "Il triangolo"


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma MM non si offende... :up:


si, lui è tennnerro


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel pirla della buonanima non apprezzava Renato Zero, a parte "Il triangolo"


senti , quando lo chiami .cosi ogni sacrosata volta, ma tutte eh...scoppio a ridere.

sto str..il triangolo si ...ma davvero? non è una battuta?


----------



## Micia (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa, Abi, Ama, notte Pimpe..sto crollando.


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quel pirla della buonanima non apprezzava Renato Zero, a parte "Il triangolo"


 
ma no.....

e...come mai??  
:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Persa, Abi, Ama, notte Pimpe..sto crollando.


 
cià tesò...sogni d'oro
besos


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> senti , quando lo chiami .cosi ogni sacrosata volta, ma tutte eh...scoppio a ridere.
> 
> sto str..il triangolo si ...ma davvero? non è una battuta?


Non è una battuta ..ah e il carrozzone...


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma MM non si offende... :up:


gli chiediamo scusa...ma sulle canzoni c'è che una tira l'altra...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

Notte Micio!


----------



## Amarax (17 Agosto 2010)

vado anche io che domani lavoro.
Buonanotte e sogni d'oro a voi tutte .


----------



## Angel (17 Agosto 2010)

:carneval::carneval: :up:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poOfsDVq9KE


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> vado anche io che domani lavoro.
> Buonanotte e sogni d'oro a voi tutte .


  buonanotte...


----------



## Nobody (18 Agosto 2010)

amarax ha detto:


> :matto::matto::matto::matto:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iluJFxQEjww
> 
> 
> ...


Queste parole otterrebbero sicuramente l'effetto contrario... chiunque fuggirebbe a gambe levate. L'amore non lo si può implorare.


----------

